# Where to train between Palm Desert and LA in the winter



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thinking of coming down this winter a couple of times for 8 or 10 days of riding. Looking for some good winter climbs mixed with some rolling hills with reasonably low traffic and lodging nearby. Your recomendation would be appreciated.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've always wanted to do the climb to Idyllwild. Looks long as phuck but not too steep. We used to go there when I was a kid ... I remember it was beautiful but don't remember much else.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Glendora Mountain Road to Baldy Village. If you're feeling strong, continue up the ski lifts. This how parts of GMR look today. I posted this in another thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2477957#post2477957


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hwy 74/Pines to Palms up and out of Palm Desert to Idyllwild-Pine Cove. I'm not sure about snow accumulation all the way up during the winter. You should confirm that it's open and clear of snow when you're coming to the area.

There's plenty of "flat" (there's no true flat in the illuvial desert landscape) riding around the Coachella Valley.

You might also want to check out things down toward San Diego if your situation is flexible.


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> I've always wanted to do the climb to Idyllwild. Looks long as phuck but not too steep. We used to go there when I was a kid ... I remember it was beautiful but don't remember much else.


I live in Garner Valley (near Idyllwild). The riding is great up here. Riding from the Desert up 243 or 74 are both awesome climbs. They really don't get much worse than 6 or 7 percent grade. Get at it early, though. There can be a LOT of traffic, especially on the weekends. HWY 111 to CA-243 to CA-74 is a great loop. 

As for winter riding up here, It's going to be cold. It is common for Pine Cove and Idy to have a fair amount of snow on the ground. But, the landscape is pretty incredible in the winter...snow capped peaks and all.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

san jacintos said:


> I live in Garner Valley (near Idyllwild). The riding is great up here. Riding from the Desert up 243 or 74 are both awesome climbs. They really don't get much worse than 6 or 7 percent grade. Get at it early, though. There can be a LOT of traffic, especially on the weekends. HWY 111 to CA-243 to CA-74 is a great loop.
> 
> As for winter riding up here, It's going to be cold. It is common for Pine Cove and Idy to have a fair amount of snow on the ground. But, the landscape is pretty incredible in the winter...snow capped peaks and all.



We could have never guessed you would say something like that.  

I've read the numerous reports and recommendations and it sounds like it's amazing up there. I've been wanting to do that ride myself for some years now... One of these days.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your information. I look forward to coming down to get out of the rain for a while.


----------

